# Brown dots/marks on Anubias?



## Emyr (28 Aug 2012)

70L
Dosing Flourish trace, Iron and Excel (until they run out) once a week. Then ordering the 2 new tropica ferts. 
15W LED bar (equivalent to 24W) directly above the tank reduced to 80%.
Eheim ecco pro 130

I recently set this tank up to grow some anubias and house some of my older fish. As you can see there seems to be a slight deficiency in my anubias. Maybe the light intensity is to much and I need to be dosing more. Some of them are healthy but others have these brown spots and patches. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Matt Warner (28 Aug 2012)

Unfortunately there isn't a lot you can do abut this. Anubias grow so slowly that they will always get a bit of algae on them. All you can do really is scrub them every so often. You can prevent it by planting them in a more shaded area of the tank, as they can't use all of the light in a bright area as hey are such slow growers.


----------



## nry (28 Aug 2012)

The yellow patches, I think, suggest a nutrient deficiency - if I'm correct, then that leaves them more prone to algae than a healthy plant.


----------



## Emyr (29 Aug 2012)

Thanks for your responses



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Anubias grow so slowly that they will always get a bit of algae on them. All you can do really is scrub them every so often. You can prevent it by planting them in a more shaded area of the tank, as they can't use all of the light in a bright area as hey are such slow growers.



I thought that might be the case as when I rubbed the leaves a lot of the brown stuff came off. I think I am also going to reduce the light intensity further to maybe 60% and/or purchase some floating plants as I quite like the look of one of them.



			
				nry said:
			
		

> The yellow patches, I think, suggest a nutrient deficiency - if I'm correct, then that leaves them more prone to algae than a healthy plant.



I think your right, they do seem to be showing a slight deficiency. By reducing the light that should help and I am also going to dose more often.

I seem to also have a green water problem at the moment as well, any suggestions for this?


----------



## sr20det (29 Aug 2012)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22686

Might help, algae.  I am using EasyCarbo to tackle.


----------

